# GPUZ not showing all the sensors



## Cartel (Mar 9, 2015)

Other programs do though....any way to fix?
Thanks


----------



## Cartel (Mar 16, 2015)

new version still MIA sensors


----------



## Cartel (Apr 4, 2015)

Any possibilities?


----------



## Cartel (May 29, 2015)

Still not with GPU-Z.0.8.3


----------



## Cartel (Aug 18, 2015)

GPU-Z.0.8.5 still not fixed..


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 19, 2015)

Any ideas what voltage controller is used on your card?


----------



## Cartel (Aug 31, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Any ideas what voltage controller is used on your card?


CHiL 8228 supposedly...my first xfx280x showed all sensors in gpuz but I had to RMA it.
This one shows a different bios and missing sensors.
The sensors are there though, Aida64 shows them

BIOS Date   7/30/2014
Part Number   113-TAHITI_XTL_3GBGD5_130913KLA_OV_W81
PCI Device   1002-6798 / 1682-3001  (Rev 00)



*Old card that was RMA*


 




*New card*


----------

